# Medical Alert Bracelets in Mexico



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi, all
Any suggestions for getting either a medical alert bracelet or necklace in Mexico?
Thanks


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

wanghaozhi said:


> Hi, all
> Any suggestions for getting either a medical alert bracelet or necklace in Mexico?
> Thanks


Perhaps you could ask the Cruz Roja.

https://www.cruzrojamexicana.org.mx/


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Another thought - the back of my Mexican driver's license contains information for :

restricciones, alertas medicas, donador de organos, grupo sanguineo.

Hopefully my wife's license points out that she is allergic to sulfur drugs...


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks, lat19n*



lat19n said:


> Perhaps you could ask the Cruz Roja.
> 
> https://www.cruzrojamexicana.org.mx/


That's a good idea. I'll visit them in Ajijic when my wife and go down later this year. 

I hadn't thought about the driver's license. I'd like to have the information in both places.


----------

